# Need to get betta to eat



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi I bought a beautiful betta yesterday, it's not eating either flakes or worms, What should I do? Should I just let him be for a few days or get him eating?
I have a female in with him, he's very mild but still annoys her a bit. I'm thinking maybe the female will like show the male what to eat?

Thanks a lot :help: :-| :-|


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I don't think female bettas are supposed to be kept with males 24/7.

The only thing i've gotten my betta to eat are daphnia (frozen) and betta food.

Betta food would be the best of any food. It's specially made for them and they'll eat it 99 percent of the time. It's a great staple and has insect matter in it ( well a lot of types do).


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

OK, I'll try to get hold of those foods your betta enjoys. He's a mild temered male; raised since fryhood with lots of other bettas and when i bought this beauty he was in a tank with lots of other bettas, both male and female, and not a nip between them.


I've noticed a bubblenest(I think) behind the filter (meaning behind the ridge that water flows out of those outside power filters) I havent seen it eat but since theres a bubblenest-like thing, he might be eating and courting. I'll post some pics so all you great people can confirm if its a nest or poor water quality.


Thanks


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

heres the pics:




































http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y235/micstar/FILE0107.jpg


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

The bubbles are really really small and tightly packed while a betta is supposed to make moderate sized not-too-tightly-packed ones right?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I honestly can really tell you whether or not it's a bubble nest or not. If it's just appearing then it might be a nest.

The reason I said I don't think they are supposed to be kept together all the time is because in most cases the male harasses the female constantly. After they mate the male literally squeezes the eggs out of the female and places them in the nest.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Ok, thanks anyway. Today the bubblenest dissapeared; I think the ADFs detoyed it when they surfaced. I'm trying to get him to build another one and he's finally eating live tubifex. Thanks!


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

That's definately a bubblenest. It might be why he's not eating anything. He's too busy worrying about the female and his nest to eat. It's really not a good idea to keep the male and female together unless you plan on breeding them, they most likely will end up fighting.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

they 're not fighting as they have been in there togheter a month now the female is swollen with eggs.
The male's nest is still under construction.
thankz


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

You have to snap some pics when the lay they're eggs!

I always thought bettas were wierd with how they bred. The male curls around here and squeezes the eggs right out of here. lol


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi again, today I camehome from skool and the male has enlarged his nest. The female may be slightly less swollen now, SOMETIMES the male goes under the nest and fans it with his fins but then he makes more bubbles so I dont think they've actually spawned yet. Is there a way to tell if there are eggs in the nest?

Thanks for the support!


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

You can see the eggs in the nest if you look close. A way to make it easier would be to shine a flashlight up through the nest. The eggs will be white.


----------

